# Ordering medicines online



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, 
I am trying to buy a medicine that is not on the regulated list in the UAE, however I don't have prescription for it. Is there any harm if I buy it online and have it couriered or posted to me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd check with the courier company first. Many of them won't ship medications, even non regulated ones.

Why don't you ask a pharmacy to source it for you instead? When I can't find something I just go to Marina Pharmacy and they usually order it for me and have it ready within 48 hours.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

but I don't have a prescription really... a pharmacy would need a prescription.

There seem to be a whole lot of website online that ship medicines from abroad... anybody ever tried those?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Swerveut said:


> but I don't have a prescription really... a pharmacy would need a prescription.
> 
> There seem to be a whole lot of website online that ship medicines from abroad... anybody ever tried those?


So why don't you just go to the doctor and ask for a prescription?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Swerveut said:


> but I don't have a prescription really... a pharmacy would need a prescription.
> 
> There seem to be a whole lot of website online that ship medicines from abroad... anybody ever tried those?


Most pharmacies here don't need a prescription, however without one costs are very high whereas with one covered by insurance which has 50dhs excess, no brainer!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I shipped pharmaceutical goods twice from overseas - once with a prescription/once without. The time I had a prescription (for a controlled item), I didn't have any hassle - aramex delivered it properly and I didn't even have to show that I had a prescription. The other time, I was shipping basic vitamin supplements and they were confiscated even though they are not on the controlled list. Big hassle and I finally walked away from it a bit lighter in the pocket. 

No rhyme or reason

-md000/Mike


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Md000 thanks for sharing your experience, I guess I'll try my luck at various pharmacies rather than with online companies


----------

